# دليل تعليم اللغة الانجليزية



## علياءنجدى (1 فبراير 2012)

دليل تعليم اللغة الانجليزية

اريد ان اتعلم اللغه الانجليزيه - كيف اتعلم اللغه الانجليزيه ؟

كثيراً ما ورد هذا السؤال من قبل الراغبين بتعلم اللغه النجليزيه فقد يرى البعض ان تعلم اللغه الانجليزيه امر صعب واخرون يرونه شئ مستحيل وطبعاً هنالك اناس يرونه غايه فى السهوله اذن تعلم اللغه مناط بالاشخاص انفسهم ومدى قابليتهم لتعلم لغه جديده 

ولكن هنالك بعض الامور والخطوات التى يجب معرفتها لكى يكون تعلم اللغه الانجليزيه امر سهل للغايه ، اذن ما هى الخطوات وما مدى تأثيرها على تعلم اللغه الانجليزيه بشكل سريع وفعال - سأذكرها لكم بالتفصيل 

تعلم اللغه الانجليزيه - الخطوه الاولى 

استمع ثم استمع الى الحوارات والمناقشات والمحادثات باللغه الانجليزيه حتى وان لم تفهم حرف واحد مما يقال والغرض هنا هو تعويد اذن المتعلم على سماع هذا النوع من الاصوات - لفظ المفردات 

تعلم اللغه الانجليزيه - الخطوه الثانيه

لا تترجم ما تريد قوله من العربيه الى النجليزيه بل احفظ العبارات كما هى عن ظهر قلب واستخدمها للتعبير عما تريد وكررها قدر ما تسنطيع 

تعلم اللغه الانجليزيه - الخطوه الثالثه

لاتخجل من التكلم باللغه الانجليزيه حتى وان كان ما تقوله فيه اخطاء فالاستمرار والمحاوله الدائمه ستقودك الى النجاح ، كرر اياك والخجل من الكلام باللغه النجليزيه لانه سيمنعك من تعلمها 

نحــــــن نساعدك الآن 

كـورسات لتعلم اللغه الانجليزيه ( كورسات مكثفه بطريقه صوتيه ومرئيه ) 





اليكم الروابط ده انا هبتدي بالمبتدئين المستويات هيلاقي جوه الروابط كتير

المهم انا هضيف ليكم عدة اساليب من الصوتيات والفيديوهات كل حسب ما يميل له وكلهم بنفس الغاية والداتا لكن فقط تختلف في اسلوب التقديم 

اليكم الروابط

english beginner







الثاني ده ادخلوا علي الارقام من اوحد لحد النهايه بالترتيب

English For You Courses 


او اتدخلوا من الصورة ده






واليكم الرابط التالي وانا افضله ادخلوا علي الموضوع واحد واحد

واستمتعوا بالفيديوهات والمحادثات الرائعة او حملوها

ask mister duncan


او من تلك الصورة








لكم ارق التحيات

اسئلكم الله في الدعاء والنشر

​


----------



## علياءنجدى (6 فبراير 2012)

*رد: دليل تعليم اللغة الانجليزية*

كورس انجليزى رائع لتعليم اللغة الانجلبزية فعلا موقع محترم English Courses From Beginner To Advanced​


----------

